# OpenVPN on it's own subnet

## Simba7

This is how it goes so far...

I have our network setup like this:

Server:

Wired: 10.1.1.1/25

Wireless (Private): 10.1.1.129/26

Wireless (Public): 10.1.1.193/27

Router1:

NIC1: ISP (Dynamic IP)

NIC2: 10.10.10.1/24

Router2:

NIC1: ISP (Dynamic IP)

NIC2: 10.15.20.1/24

Laptop:

Network: Whatever OpenVPN gives it + ISP.

..now I want my OpenVPN connections to use 10.1.1.225/27.. and have both networks talk to each other (or at least Router<->Server's Network). Is this even possible?

I'm trying to set this up so Pictures/Video can be easily shared via a secure connection for the grandparents. Each one has a custom router (a K6-233MHz) at their home.

----------

## GNUtoo

if you do not have a very fast upload connection it's ok, otherwise you will have problem because on an openwrt that is also near 200Mhz(but use the mips architecture) the transfer rate is limited to about 300k/s:

http://wiki.openwrt.org/openvpn?highlight=%28openvpn%29

personally i use openvpn for encrypting my wif and with a piii500 it goes up to 50%CPU at 800k/s but it's not under Gentoo, it's under FreeBSD(because i've got a ralink and i couldn't do access point under GNU/linux with it)

----------

## Simba7

I'm getting rather good throughput with the K6's. I was using PMMX's, but these seem to run better.

There are differences between MIPS and x86 architectures. You are also running it on a OpenWRT router, although I prefer DD-WRT (personal preference). I haven't tried to access the server with the DD-WRT router.. Yet.. But I will soon..

It's like saying a 200MHz PPro runs the same as your MIPS processor.

..as for your Ralink card (I have a RT2500PCI), I have to use Kernel 2.6.23.x on Router2 because I need "master mode" and the built-in one doesn't work for that. I'm having the same problem with my Atheros AR5212 card in the server, which I have to use 2.6.24.x instead of 2.6.25. Router1 doesn't matter because it uses an NDISwrapper for its card (stinkin' WMP11v4).

Oh ya.. The server (well, my router) is running Dual P3@1GHz and 640MB of Registered PC133 SDRAM.

----------

## GNUtoo

so mabe you need a bridge(tap interface) in order to be able to talk to each others

http://www.openvpn.net/ has a lot of docs about setting up a vpn...

----------

## Simba7

As I said in my post.. I want it on it's own subnet, not bridging with another network.

----------

## GNUtoo

i don't know if it's possible...

----------

## Simba7

Well, I've been looking further into it and it seems I can use the tun (not tap) interface to do what I want it to do.

----------

